# بعض انواع الاصدقاء



## FIRAS (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*انواع الاصدقاء *







نواجه في حياتنا الاجتماعية  اصدقاء كثيرون 
تغلب عليهم مواصفات معينة فهناك :


صديق يرمــمـك

... ينتشلك من ضياعك ويأتي بك إلى الحياة يمنحك شهادة ميلاد جديدة وقلبا جديدا ودما جديدا وكأنه .. يمدك بنبض حياة  جديده !! 


وصديق يهدمك

... يهد بنيانك القوي ويكسر حصونك المنيعة يشعل النيران في حياتك ويعيث الخراب في أعماقك ويدمر كل الأشياء فيك !! 


وصديق يخدعك 

... يمارس دور الذئب في حياتك يبتسم في وجهك يخفي مخالبه عنك يثني عليك في حضورك ويأكل لحمك ميتا إذا ما غبت .. 


وصديق يخذلك

... يتعامل معك بسلبية يمارس دور المتفرج عليك يتجاهل ضياعك ويسد أذنيه أمام صرخاتك حين يحتاجك يسعى إليك بشتى الطرق .. وحين تحتاجه يتبخر كفقاعات الماء .. 


وصديق يخدرك 

... يسيطر عليك يحركك بإرادته يحصي عليك أنفاسك يتفنن في تمزيقك فلا تشعر بطعناته ولا تصحو من غفوتك إلا بعد فوات الأوان .. 








وصديق يستغلك

... يحولك إلى فريسة سهلة يجيد رسم ملامح البؤس على وجهه يمد لك يده بلا حاجة ويتفنن في سرد الحكايات الكاذبة عليك يمنح نفسه دور البطولة في المعاناة ويرشحك لدور الغبي بجدارة .. 


وصديق يحسدك

... يمد عينيه إلى ما تملك ويتمنى زوال نعمتك ويحصي عليك ضحكاتك ويسهر يعد افراحك ويمتلئ قلبه بالحقد كلما التقاك ولا يتوقف عن المقارنة بينك وبينه .. فيحترق .. ويحرقك بحسده .. 


وصديق يقتلك 

... يبث سمومه فيك يقودك إلى مدن الضياع يجردك من إنسانيتك ويزين لك الهاوية ويجردك إلى طريق الندم ويقذف بك حيث لا عودة .. ولا رجوع .. 

وصديق يتعسك

... يبيعك التعاسة بلا ثمن ويقدم لك الحزن بلا مقدمات تفوح منه رائحة الهم فلا تسمع منه سوى الآه ولا ترى منه سوى الدموع يتقل إليك عدوى الألم وتصيبك رؤيته بالحزن









وصديق يسترك

... يشعرك وجوده بالأمان يمد لك ذراعيه يفتح لك قلبه ويجوع كي يطعمك ويظمأ كي يسقيك ويقتطع من نفسه كي يغطيك .. 


وصديق يسعدك 

... يشعرك وجوده بالراحة يستقبلك بإبتسامة ويصافحك بمرح يجمع تبعثرك ويرمم إنكسارك ويشتري لك لحظات الفرح ويسعى جاهدا إلى إختراع سعادتك .. 


فهل وجدت بعض مواصفات لاصدقائك  تنطبق على ما سبق أم لديك اصدقاء بمواصفات افضل ؟؟!!​


----------



## ramyghobrial (6 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع جميل يافيراس وبيوضح اصحاب السوء 
لكن انا مش موافق اننا نسمي الشخصيات اصدقاء نهائي 
لان كلمة صديق اكيد صافية من دة كلة 
وشكرا يافيراس


----------



## meme85 (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*للاسف صار صعب جدا انك تلاقي اصدقاء 
بلمواصفات الي انا اقتبستها:*


> صديق يرمــمـك
> 
> ... ينتشلك من ضياعك ويأتي بك إلى الحياة يمنحك شهادة ميلاد جديدة وقلبا جديدا ودما جديدا وكأنه .. يمدك بنبض حياة جديده !!


*شكرا لك يا فراس على موضوعك الجميل
وفيه حكمة تقول : "الصديق وقت الضيق "
وقليل نشوف ناس تنطبق عليهم هذه الحكمة.*


----------



## FIRAS (7 أكتوبر 2006)

اولا باشكركم كتير على مروركم على موضوعي البسيط

صحيح يارامي انه في اصحاب سيئين وصداقتك بيهم بتكون معرفة مش اكتر
الا اذا كنت مش بتعرف تختار اصدقائك او وسطك فارضهم عليك ، ومعاك انه
الشخص السيء مش صديق حقيقي بس ممكن نتورط مع هيك نماذج

اما بالنسبة لكيوت فعلا صعب انه صديق في سنك يرممك بس 
اذا كان اكبر منك زي حد من اقرايبك او اخوك ممكن يحتوي الي اقدامه 


وباشكركم تاني لمروركم على موضوعي


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع رائع يا فيرس وبجد فى حكم كويس خالص 
وبجد انا بحاول اشوف نوع صديقى بس بتصم اول ما بفهمة 
ميرسى فيرس


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (23 مارس 2007)

*أنواع الاصدقاء*

صديقا يرمــمـك ... 
ينتشلك من ضياعك ويأتي بك إلى الحياة يمنحك شهادة ميلاد جديدة وقلبا جديداً ودما جديداً وكأنك... ُولدت مرة أخرى!! 


..وصديق يهدمك.. 
يهدم بنيانك القوي ويكسر حصونك المنيعة يشعل النيران في حياتك ويعيث الخراب في أعماقك ويدمر كل الأشياء فيك !! 


..وصديق يخدعك.. 
يمارس دور الذئب في حياتك يبتسم في وجهك ويخفي مخالبه عنك يثني عليك في حضورك ويأكل لحمك ميتاً إذا غبت .. 

..وصديق يخذلك.. 
يتعامل معك بسلبية يمارس دور المتفرج عليك يتجاهل ضياعك ويسد أذنيه أمام صرخاتك وحين يحتاجك يسعى إليك بشتى الطرق .. وحين تحتاجه يتبخر كفقاعات الماء .. 

..وصديق يخدرك..
يسيطر عليك يحركك بإرادته يحصي عليك أنفاسك يتفنن في تمزيقك فلا تشعر بطعناته ولا تصحو من غفوتك إلا بعد فوات الأوان .. 

..وصديق يستغلك.. 
يحولك إلى فريسة سهلة يجيد رسم ملامح البؤس على وجهه يمد لك يده بلا حاجة ويتفنن في سرد الحكايات الكاذبة عليك يمنح نفسه دور البطولة في المعاناة ويرشحك لدور الغبي بجدارة .. 

..وصديق يحسدك...
يمد عينيه إلى ما تملك ويتمنى زوال نعمتك ويحصي عليك ضحكاتك ويسهر يعد أفراحك ويمتلئ قلبه بالحقد كلما لقاك ولا يتوقف عن المقارنة بينك وبينه .. فيحترق .. ويحرقك بحسده .. 

..وصديق يقتلك.. 
... يبث سمومه فيك يقودك إلى مدن الضياع يجردك من إنسانيتك ويزين لك الهاوية ويجردك إلى طريق الندم ويقذف بك حيث لا عودة .. ولا رجوع .. 

..وصديق يسترك.. 
يشعرك وجوده بالأمان يمد لك ذراعيه يفتح لك قلبه ويجوع كي يطعمك ويظمأ كي يسقيك ويقتطع من نفسه كي يغطيك .. 

..وصديق يسعدك.. 
يشعرك وجوده بالراحة يستقبلك بابتسامة ويصافحك بمرح يجمع تبعثرك ويرمم انكسارك ويشتري لك لحظات الفرح ويسعى جاهدا إلى إختراع سعادتك .. 


..وصديق يتعسك.. 
 يبيعك التعاسة بلا ثمن ويقدم لك الحزن بلا مقدمات تفوح منه رائحة الهم فلا تسمع منه سوى الآه ولا ترى منه سوى الدموع يتقل إليك عدوى الألم وتصيبك رؤيته بالحزن 

..وصديق مثل السراب ( مزاجي)ء.. 
كلما أقفيت عنه ناداك تعال وكلما أقبلت عليه عزم بالرحيل ، وكل يوم له حال جديد مرة قريب ومرة بعيد ، تريده يقف بجانبك وقت الضيق فقط دون عمل أي خدمة لا تجده وإذا علم أنها مرت عليك هذه المرحلة الصعبة بسهولة قال لماذا لم تخبرني عن حالك ولو علم بحالك لتجاهلك وكأنه لم يسمع أي خبر عن حالك وهو يتابع أخبارك أول بأول..

يارب يكون الموضوع عجبكم .... مستنى رأيكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## candy shop (23 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك يا فقاقيع الهواء على موضوعك اكيد الاول بس هو الصديق والباقى ملهمش صله بالصداقه بس موضوع جميل ربنا يوفقك


----------



## tina_tina (23 مارس 2007)

جامددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
بجد رائع
ميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (23 مارس 2007)

w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكرا ليك يا فقاقيع الهواء على موضوعك اكيد الاول بس هو الصديق والباقى ملهمش صله بالصداقه بس موضوع جميل ربنا يوفقك



لا و كمان فى الصديق اللى بيسترك واللى بيسعدك زيك كده يا سالى ... بكون سعيد لما بلاقى تعليقك اللى دايما بيكون بناء وبيرمم 
فعلا المساير الحكماء يصير حكيما و رفيق الجهال يضر (ام  13 :  20)
 بجد ميرسى ليكى على مشاركتك العسوله 
:ura1: :t21: :mus25: :smile01 :ura1:​


----------



## christ my lord (24 مارس 2007)

رائع بجد ..
تسلم ايدك


----------



## doody (24 مارس 2007)

بجد موضوع حلو أوى و مفيد
عشان نعرف قد ايه اختياره مهم
بس المفروض نبقى جامدين و ما نسبهوش يأثر فينا بالسلب كده
بس بجد رائع


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (24 مارس 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> جامددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
> بجد رائع
> ميرسى على الموضوع



ده ميرسى ليكى يا تينا على تعليقك الحلو ومشاركتك اللذيذ يا تينا 
نورتى الموضوع ونورتينى​:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (31 أغسطس 2007)

*اكــــــــــــتـــــــــشــــــــــفـ ... صـــــــــديــــــــــقــــــــــــكــ*

صديق يرمــمـك 

... ينتشلك من ضياعك ويأتي بك إلى الحياة يمنحك شهادة ميلاد جديدة وقلبا جديداً ودما جديداً وكأنك .. تلدك مرة أخرى !! 


وصديق يهدمك 

... يهدم بنيانك القوي ويكسر حصونك المنيعة يشعل النيران في حياتك ويعيث الخراب في أعماقك ويدمر كل الأشياء فيك !! 



وصديق يخدعك 

... يمارس دور الذئب في حياتك يبتسم في وجهك ويخفي مخالبه عنك يثني عليك في حضورك ويأكل لحمك ميتاً إذا غبت .. 


وصديق يخذلك 

... يتعامل معك بسلبية يمارس دور المتفرج عليك يتجاهل ضياعك ويسد أذنيه أمام صرخاتك وحين يحتاجك يسعى إليك بشتى الطرق .. وحين تحتاجه يتبخر كفقاعات الماء .. 


وصديق يخدرك 

... يسيطر عليك يحركك بإرادته يحصي عليك أنفاسك يتفنن في تمزيقك فلا تشعر بطعناته ولا تصحو من غفوتك إلا بعد فوات الأوان .. 


وصديق يستغلك 

... يحولك إلى فريسة سهلة يجيد رسم ملامح البؤس على وجهه يمد لك يده بلا حاجة ويتفنن في سرد الحكايات الكاذبة عليك يمنح نفسه دور البطولة في المعاناة ويرشحك لدور الغبي بجدارة .. 


وصديق يحسدك 

... يمد عينيه إلى ما تملك ويتمنى زوال نعمتك ويحصي عليك ضحكاتك ويسهر يعد أفراحك ويمتلئ قلبه بالحقد كلما لقاك ولا يتوقف عن المقارنة بينك وبينه .. فيحترق .. ويحرقك بحسده .. 


وصديق يقتلك 
... يبث سمومه فيك يقودك إلى مدن الضياع يجردك من إنسانيتك ويزين لك الهاوية ويجردك إلى طريق الندم ويقذف بك حيث لا عودة .. ولا رجوع .. 

وصديق يسترك 

... يشعرك وجوده بالأمان يمد لك ذراعيه يفتح لك قلبه ويجوع كي يطعمك ويظمأ كي يسقيك ويقتطع من نفسه كي يغطيك .. 


وصديق يسعدك 

... يشعرك وجوده بالراحة يستقبلك بابتسامة ويصافحك بمرح يجمع تبعثرك ويرمم انكسارك ويشتري لك لحظات الفرح ويسعى جاهدا إلى إختراع سعادتك .. 


وصديق يتعسك 

... يبيعك التعاسة بلا ثمن ويقدم لك الحزن بلا مقدمات تفوح منه رائحة الهم فلا تسمع منه سوى الآه ولا ترى منه سوى الدموع يتقل إليك عدوى الألم وتصيبك رؤيته بالحزن 

وصديق مثل السراب , مزاجي

كلما أقفيت عنه ناداك تعال وكلما أقبلت عليه عزم بالرحيل ، وكل يوم له حال جديد مرة قريب ومرة بعيد ، تريده يقف بجانبك وقت الضيق فقط دون عمل أي خدمة لا تجده.. وإذا علم أنها مرت عليك هذه المرحلة الصعبة بسهولة قال لماذا لم تخبرني عن حالك.. ولو علم بحالك لتجاهلك وكأنه لم يسمع أي خبر عن حالك وهو يتابع أخبارك أول بأول ..؟​


----------



## red_pansy (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكــــــــــــتـــــــــشــــــــــفـ ... صـــــــــديــــــــــقـــــــ*

شكررررررررررررررررررررا
ياماريا ربنا يباركك​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكــــــــــــتـــــــــشــــــــــفـ ... صـــــــــديــــــــــقـــــــ*



red_pansy قال:


> شكررررررررررررررررررررا
> ياماريا ربنا يباركك​




شكرا على مرورك الكريم 
بارك الله فيك
بس ملاحظة صغيرة انا اسمي مش ماريا​


----------



## red_pansy (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكــــــــــــتـــــــــشــــــــــفـ ... صـــــــــديــــــــــقـــــــ*

ماشـــــــــــــــــــــى ياقمر
فينك اسمك قوليه بدل ماغلط تانى
:smil12:​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكــــــــــــتـــــــــشــــــــــفـ ... صـــــــــديــــــــــقـــــــ*



red_pansy قال:


> ماشـــــــــــــــــــــى ياقمر
> فينك اسمك قوليه بدل ماغلط تانى
> :smil12:​



انا اسمي مها بس اسمي المستخدم في المنتدى معناه مريم العذراء​


----------



## artamisss (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكــــــــــــتـــــــــشــــــــــفـ ... صـــــــــديــــــــــقـــــــ*

اولا شكرا على الموضوع الحلو ده بجد  من زمان ماكتبناش عن الصداقه والاصدقاء 

وانتى بقى يا ريد بانسى عاجبنى الصورة اللى انتى عاملاها  وليا تساؤل لمها  اشمعنى المقوله دى اللى كاتبها فى توقعيك  وميرسى  ليكم


----------



## robert_nfs (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكــــــــــــتـــــــــشــــــــــفـ ... صـــــــــديــــــــــقـــــــ*

thnx maria
god bless u


----------



## micheal_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكــــــــــــتـــــــــشــــــــــفـ ... صـــــــــديــــــــــقـــــــ*

شكرا جدا على الموضوع الجامد دة 
على فكرة انا قابلت تقريبا كل انواع الاصدقاء السابقة 
بس اخيرا كنت مع ذئب وفعلا كان يخفى مخالبة امامى وكان فى نفس الوقت يستغلنى وعندما انتهى من مصلحتة لم يعرفن مرة ثانية​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكــــــــــــتـــــــــشــــــــــفـ ... صـــــــــديــــــــــقـــــــ*



robert_nfs قال:


> thnx maria
> god bless u



شكرا على مشاركتك يا روبرت
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكــــــــــــتـــــــــشــــــــــفـ ... صـــــــــديــــــــــقـــــــ*



micheal_jesus قال:


> شكرا جدا على الموضوع الجامد دة
> على فكرة انا قابلت تقريبا كل انواع الاصدقاء السابقة
> بس اخيرا كنت مع ذئب وفعلا كان يخفى مخالبة امامى وكان فى نفس الوقت يستغلنى وعندما انتهى من مصلحتة لم يعرفن مرة ثانية​



المهم انك عرفتو على حقيقتو 
و انت كمان لازم تختار اصدقاء حقيقيين يعني مش اي حد يصلح يكون صديق
شكرا يا مايكل على مشاركتك السكرة
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## dede2000 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكــــــــــــتـــــــــشــــــــــفـ ... صـــــــــديــــــــــقـــــــ*

شكرا يا مارى او مها على الموضوع دة 
وحقيقى انا قابلت كتير اصحاب من النوعيات السيئة وبتمنى كفاية كدة 
وميرسى على تعبك
وانا نفسى اعرف اشمعنى المقولة دى فى توقيعك


----------



## la Vierge Marie (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكــــــــــــتـــــــــشــــــــــفـ ... صـــــــــديــــــــــقـــــــ*



dede2000 قال:


> شكرا يا مارى او مها على الموضوع دة
> وحقيقى انا قابلت كتير اصحاب من النوعيات السيئة وبتمنى كفاية كدة
> وميرسى على تعبك
> وانا نفسى اعرف اشمعنى المقولة دى فى توقيعك



المهم انك استفدتي من تجاربك السابقة
شكرا اوي على مرورك 
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## kalabalaa (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكــــــــــــتـــــــــشــــــــــفـ ... صـــــــــديــــــــــقـــــــ*

ياجماعة la veirage marie يعنى العدراء بالفرنسية ...........................! 
بس بجد موضوع جميل اوى يامها بس نفسى احنا كمان نكتشف احنا انهى نوع من الاصدقاء ونبدأ نغير من نفسنا عشان نقدر نغير ف المجتمع صح ولا اية؟ :smil12:


----------



## captive2010 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*أنواع الأصدقاء*

*
أنواع الأصدقاء


صديق يرممك




... ينتشلك من ضياعك ويأتي بك إلى الحياة يمنحك شهادة ميلاد جديدة وقلبا جديداً ودما جديداً وكأنك .. تلدك مرة أخرى !! 




وصديق يهدمك



... يهدم بنيانك القوي ويكسر حصونك المنيعة يشعل النيران في حياتك ويعيث الخراب في أعماقك ويدمر كل الأشياء فيك !! 



وصديق يخدعك

... يمارس دور الذئب في حياتك يبتسم في وجهك ويخفي مخالبه عنك يثني عليك في حضورك ويأكل لحمك ميتاً إذا غبت .. 



وصديق يخذلك
... يتعامل معك بسلبية يمارس دور المتفرج عليك يتجاهل ضياعك ويسد أذنيه أمام صرخاتك وحين يحتاجك يسعى إليك بشتى الطرق .. وحين تحتاجه يتبخر كفقاعات الماء .. 



وصديق يخدرك
... يسيطر عليك يحركك بإرادته يحصي عليك أنفاسك يتفنن في تمزيقك فلا تشعر بطعناته ولا تصحو من غفوتك إلا بعد فوات الأوان .. 



وصديق يستغلك
... يحولك إلى فريسة سهلة يجيد رسم ملامح البؤس على وجهه يمد لك يده بلا حاجة ويتفنن في سرد الحكايات الكاذبة عليك يمنح نفسه دور البطولة في المعاناة ويرشحك لدور الغبي بجدارة .. 



وصديق يحسدك
... يمد عينيه إلى ما تملك ويتمنى زوال نعمتك ويحصي عليك ضحكاتك ويسهر يعد أفراحك ويمتلئ قلبه بالحقد كلما لقاك ولا يتوقف عن المقارنة بينك وبينه .. فيحترق .. ويحرقك بحسده .. 



وصديق يقتلك 
... يبث سمومه فيك يقودك إلى مدن الضياع يجردك من إنسانيتك ويزين لك الهاوية ويجردك إلى طريق الندم ويقذف بك حيث لا عودة .. ولا رجوع .. 



وصديق يسترك
... يشعرك وجوده بالأمان يمد لك ذراعيه يفتح لك قلبه ويجوع كي يطعمك ويظمأ كي يسقيك ويقتطع من نفسه كي يغطيك .. 



وصديق يسعدك
... يشعرك وجوده بالراحة يستقبلك بابتسامة ويصافحك بمرح يجمع تبعثرك ويرمم انكسارك ويشتري لك لحظات الفرح ويسعى جاهدا إلى إختراع سعادتك .. 



وصديق يتعسك
... يبيعك التعاسة بلا ثمن ويقدم لك الحزن بلا مقدمات تفوح منه رائحة الهم فلا تسمع منه سوى الآه ولا ترى منه سوى الدموع يتقل إليك عدوى الألم وتصيبك رؤيته بالحزن


وصديق مثل السراب 


كلما أقفيت عنه ناداك تعال وكلما أقبلت عليه عزم بالرحيل ، وكل يوم له حال جديد مرة قريب ومرة بعيد ، تريده يقف بجانبك وقت الضيق فقط دون عمل أي خدمة لا تجده وإذا علم أنها مرت عليك هذه المرحلة الصعبة بسهولة قال لماذا لم تخبرني عن حالك ولو علم بحالك لتجاهلك وكأنه لم يسمع أي خبر عن حالك وهو يتابع أخبارك أول بأول*​


----------



## بحبك يا رب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أنواع الأصدقاء*

موضوع اكثر من رائع ولا يوجد احسن من السيد المسيح هو الصديق والاحسن من اخ


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أنواع الأصدقاء*

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## captive2010 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنواع الأصدقاء*



بحبك يا رب قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع ولا يوجد احسن من السيد المسيح هو الصديق والاحسن من اخ



_شكرا لمرورك نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## captive2010 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنواع الأصدقاء*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا ليك
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



_شكرا لمرورك نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## SALVATION (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنواع الأصدقاء*

_



صديق يسعدك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

captive2010 

ميرسى كتيييير على تعبك
تسلم ايدك




​​_


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أنواع الأصدقاء*



> *وصديق يسترك
> ... يشعرك وجوده بالأمان يمد لك ذراعيه يفتح لك قلبه ويجوع كي يطعمك ويظمأ كي يسقيك ويقتطع من نفسه كي يغطيك ..
> 
> 
> ...


 
فعلا الاصدقاء انواع
فمنهم من يحفظ سرك مهما كان الثمن
ومنهم من يفضح امرك عند اول زعل بينكما

ميرسي يا مينا​​
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: أنواع الأصدقاء*

*ميرسى جدا للموضوع وفعلا الصديق هو ربنا لانه الالزق من الاخ وهو يعطى ولا يعير 
برضه ربنا قال طوبى للاثنين معا ان سقط احد  فليقيمه الاخر
ميرس جدااااااااا  للموضوع الجميل دة 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: أنواع الأصدقاء*

*موضوع جميل
ميرسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: أنواع الأصدقاء*

*الصداقة اجمل شيء في الوجود ولكن  ان صدقت

مرسي يا مينا​*


----------



## foba h (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: أنواع الأصدقاء*




> وصديق مثل السراب
> 
> 
> كلما أقفيت عنه ناداك تعال وكلما أقبلت عليه عزم بالرحيل ، وكل يوم له حال جديد مرة قريب ومرة بعيد ، تريده يقف بجانبك وقت الضيق فقط دون عمل أي خدمة لا تجده وإذا علم أنها مرت عليك هذه المرحلة الصعبة بسهولة قال لماذا لم تخبرني عن حالك ولو علم بحالك لتجاهلك وكأنه لم يسمع أي خبر عن حالك وهو يتابع أخبارك أول بأول​


wooooooooooooooow so nice​


----------



## روزي86 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*مواصفات الاصدقاء!!!*

نواجه في حياتنا الاجتماعية اصدقاء كثيرون تغلب 
عليهم مواصفات معينة فهناك :


صديق 
يرمــمـك

... ينتشلك من ضياعك ويأتي بك إلى الحياة يمنحك شهادة ميلاد 
جديدة وقلبا جديدا ودما جديدا وكأنه .. يمدك بنبض حياة جديده !!


وصديق يهدمك

... يهد بنيانك القوي ويكسر حصونك المنيعة 
يشعل النيران في حياتك ويعيث الخراب في أعماقك ويدمر كل الأشياء فيك 
!!


وصديق يخدعك

... يمارس دور الذئب 
في حياتك يبتسم في وجهك يخفي مخالبه عنك يثني عليك في حضورك ويأكل لحمك ميتا إذا ما 
غبت ..



وصديق يخذلك

... يتعامل 
معك بسلبية يمارس دور المتفرج عليك يتجاهل ضياعك ويسد أذنيه أمام صرخاتك حين يحتاجك 
يسعى إليك بشتى الطرق .. وحين تحتاجه يتبخر كفقاعات الماء ..


وصديق يخدرك

... يسيطر عليك يحركك بإرادته يحصي عليك 
أنفاسك يتفنن في تمزيقك فلا تشعر بطعناته ولا تصحو من غفوتك إلا بعد فوات الأوان 
..


وصديق يستغلك

... يحولك إلى فريسة 
سهلة يجيد رسم ملامح البؤس على وجهه يمد لك يده بلا حاجة ويتفنن في سرد الحكايات 
الكاذبة عليك يمنح نفسه دور البطولة في المعاناة ويرشحك لدور الغبي بجدارة 
..


وصديق يحسدك

... يمد عينيه إلى ما 
تملك ويتمنى زوال نعمتك ويحصي عليك ضحكاتك ويسهر يعد افراحك ويمتلئ قلبه بالحقد 
كلما التقاك ولا يتوقف عن المقارنة بينك وبينه .. فيحترق .. ويحرقك بحسده 
..


وصديق يقتلك

... يبث سمومه فيك 
يقودك إلى مدن الضياع يجردك من إنسانيتك ويزين لك الهاوية ويجردك إلى طريق الندم 
ويقذف بك حيث لا عودة .. ولا رجوع ..


وصديق 
يتعسك

... يبيعك التعاسة بلا ثمن ويقدم لك الحزن بلا مقدمات تفوح منه 
رائحة الهم فلا تسمع منه سوى الآه ولا ترى منه سوى الدموع يتقل إليك عدوى الألم 
وتصيبك رؤيته بالحزن


وصديق يسترك

... 
يشعرك وجوده بالأمان يمد لك ذراعيه يفتح لك قلبه ويجوع كي يطعمك ويظمأ كي يسقيك 
ويقتطع من نفسه كي يغطيك ..


وصديق 
يسعدك

... يشعرك وجوده بالراحة يستقبلك بإبتسامة ويصافحك بمرح يجمع 
تبعثرك ويرمم إنكسارك ويشتري لك لحظات الفرح ويسعى جاهدا إلى إختراع سعادتك 
..

فهل وجدت بعض مواصفات لاصدقائك تنطبق على ما سبق أم 
لديك اصدقاء بمواصفات افضل ؟؟ 
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مواصفات الاصدقاء!!!*

موضوع راائع جدا

شكرا

الرب معاكم


----------



## kalimooo (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مواصفات الاصدقاء!!!*

*
موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مواصفات الاصدقاء!!!*

ميرسي يا النهيسي علي كلامك الجميل


----------



## mero_engel (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مواصفات الاصدقاء!!!*

*موضوع جميل روزايه *
*بس اعتقد مكانه الانسب هو القسم الاجتماعي*
​


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مواصفات الاصدقاء!!!*

نورت يا كليمو يا عسل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مواصفات الاصدقاء!!!*

اوك يا ميرو يا عسل الي انتي شيفاه

ومنوره الموضوع بردك


----------



## ستيفان (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مواصفات الاصدقاء!!!*


وصديق يخدرك

... يسيطر عليك يحركك بإرادته يحصي عليك 
أنفاسك يتفنن في تمزيقك فلا تشعر بطعناته ولا تصحو من غفوتك إلا بعد فوات الأوان 
​

شكرا" على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مواصفات الاصدقاء!!!*

ميرسى يا روزاية 
على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مواصفات الاصدقاء!!!*

موضوع رااااااائع 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مواصفات الاصدقاء!!!*

ميرسي يا ستيفان علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مواصفات الاصدقاء!!!*

نورتي يا مني يا قمر بمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مواصفات الاصدقاء!!!*

نورت يا كوكو يا جميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يناير 2011)

​


----------

